# Pepper Jerky & Hot Pepper Jerky Seasoning Recipes



## forluvofsmoke

The pepper jerky recipe is a blend I've used in the past...a simple & to-the-point seasoning which I've used with hickory to sharpen it up a bit and had very good results:

*Pepper Jerky Seasoning and Cure:*

For *3 lbs* 85/15 ground beef or sliced beef:

1 Tbls medium grind black pepper

1 Tbls fine ground white pepper

1 Tbls paprika

1 Tbls crushed red pepper flakes

½ Tbls chili powder

½ Tbls garlic powder

3 Tbls tender quick cure

* ¾ cup potable water (purified, filtered or spring for best results and taste) if using sliced beef

Mix all of the above together, then mix thoroughly into pre-weighed meat. Cure in refrigerator over-night (min 8 hours) in air-tight packaging before smoking and/or drying.


The hot pepper jerky is variation of the above, which I just released on 10-01-09 for it's first test on the lab rats...lol! Myself, family and friends alike enjoy it alot. It has that creeper mode...you're chewing along and after about 2 or 3 bites it starts to grab ahold a little bit...good stuff. If you like some zip, but not an overwhelming amount of heat, this one's for you...I used apple for smoke and it seemed to smooth over the cayenne to let in sneak up on you later.

_*Hot Pepper Jerky Seasoning and Cure:*_

For *3 lbs* 85/15 ground beef or sliced beef:

1 Tbls medium grind black pepper

1 Tbls fine ground white pepper

1 Tbls paprika

1 Tbls crushed red pepper flakes

½ Tbls cayenne pepper

3 Tbls Tender Quick cure

* ¾ cup potable water (purified, filtered or spring for best results and taste) if using sliced beef

Mix all of the above together, then mix thoroughly into pre-weighed meat. 
Cure in refrigerator over-night (min 8 hours) in air-tight packaging before smoking and/or drying.


Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## mballi3011

Thanks they sound pretty good and these are for the jerky gun right?


----------



## forluvofsmoke

You're welcome, Mark...we'll getcha fixed up with some good ideas for your Vault when you're ready to go for it! LOL! Of course, your GOSM probably would really enjoy being loaded with this stuff too...heh-heh-heh...why wait?

I do like to keep my seasoning blends a bit more simple than most might use, but I don't like buying spendy exotic spices and then having then lay around for a year before I get them used up. So, I prefer the KISS method.

These recipes will work for ground or sliced. Omit the water if using ground beef. The cure time can go for a few days if something prevents you from doing the smoke/dry when you planned for it. The last batch I did was 2-1/2 days cure time in the fridge. You really can't over-cure meats, but you can under-cure, so I like to cure at least 12-24 hours for the jerky.

Thanks

Eric


----------



## dysartsmoker

Thanks for the recipes I'm going to try them this weekend and I will let you know how it turns out


----------



## beer-b-q

Eric, Thanks for the recipes...


----------



## azborn2001

like your spice mix,i don't use the tenderquick or water. i use low sodium soy sauce instead and put the spice mix on right before smoke or dehydration. like to see how others do it.


----------



## scarbelly

Hey Eric
Thanks for sharing your recipes. When you smoke how long and what temp do you like to use for these? Does it change if you use ground beef 
Thanks
Gary


----------



## fire it up

Sounds tasty.
Never made jerky before but I'm going to bookmark this page so when I do I already have a great sounding recipe to go to.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

You're welcome, Paul!

I use TQ and omit all salt in my seasoning, including soy sauces or any pre-made marinade. I have done some with a Teriaki marinade, and it was good jerky, but I had to get the temp of the meat up faster than I liked to keep the meat safe...it needs to reach safe I/T before it starts drying or the bacteria can become heat resistant in the low water environment...increased risk of illness. The TQ allows you to take your sweet time getting it dried out after smoking without worries of poisoning from botulism.

You're welcome Gary, I have started smoking as low as 115-120*. I only smoke for 20 minutes maximum otherwise it will be a strong smoke (thin/small piece of meat doesn't take long to smoke) @ 115-160* (whatever you like, lower temps seem better though).

When I have started in the 150-160* range and didn't notice much difference in the texture or flavor. I think the cure really does the trick. It will take alot less time at higher temps, but 160* is as high as I've taken it. You can cold smoke @ 120*, then remove the smoke wood and bump to 150 or 160* to finish. This is risky without curing first.

Total drying time will depend on relative humidity, cabinet temperature, ventilation of the cabinet to exhaust the meat's sweated-out moisture, the thickness of the meat and how crowded the smoker grates are. You need to check the texture after about 3 hours, and wait until it's getting leathery before you pull it. For a heavy chew with whole muscle meat, slice it with the grain, for a soft chew, slice accross the grain.

If using ground meats, watch for the droplets of rendered fat forming on the surface. An hour or so after the fat formation, pat it off and check the texture at the same time. If it will bend alot without cracking, you're close. If you can fold it in half, flatten it, and it will then tear apart cleanly, it's ready. This will give a nice chew without being really tough.

My last run took 1/2 as much time with just under 1/2 the previous weight in meat. So, this told me I was pushing the limits pretty hard. The heavy load took 9 hours to get the last grate emptied and patted down of rendered fat (ground meat). So, I'll be doing under 10# batches in the Smoke Vault 24 from now on...less crowding, less time.

Oh, man, you don't know what you're missing my friend...this stuff is the bomb! My wife has had several friends come over in the past couple weeks, and she offered them some to sample. They said it's better than any brand sold @ convenience stores/grocery stores. One asked for an extra piece to give to her husband so he could try it...she also asked if I'd do a bunch of their newly harvested venison into jerky.

The biggest issue with store-bought is a very high salt content and overdrying of the meats. This allows for a longer un-refrigerated shelf life, along with all the preservatives they cram into the stuff.

I'd have to be really, really desperate to ever buy pre-made jerky again...no comparison to doing your own.

Thanks guys! Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## sjb3

so when you do muscle meat you make like a brine and then cure it in this  solution over nite?


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Yes, 3/4 cup water per lb of sliced meat...with all the seasonings and cure it's a pretty heavy mixture. Just slice first, then mix the water/seasoning/TQ and toss into a baggie, squooshing it around gently to get good coverage of the meat, or toss in a bowl first to mix it all together.

I'm curing my whole muscle meat for at least 24 hours...the batch I'm curing now will be 4 days.

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## bigbuck

so for whole muscle meat use above recipe as a brine by using mortons tender quick curing salt?

1 tbs to 3/4 cup water per pound of meat,brine overnite with spices in brine?does this take the place of nitrates?

I think that's how I read that!lol

looking for a recipe close to uncle mikes

thanks for any help


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Yes, the TQ has sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite. I like to cure sliced whole muscle for jerky at 24 hours minimum.

And correct on the water to TQ ratio I used...Morton's recommends a 20% solution by measure, but it doesn't seem to need it for thin cuts of meat. I have found that with smaller amounts of water for a wet cured jerky that if you use the recommended amount of TQ per pound, instead of by concentration in the water (when using just enough water to distribute the seasonings/cure mix), it will fully cure in one day.

Eric


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Eric

These sound really delicious.  I'Ve made jerky before, but always out of whole muscle meat--never from ground beef.  What do you do to keep it together like, well, jerky 

Gary


----------



## forluvofsmoke

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Eric
> 
> These sound really delicious.  I'Ve made jerky before, but always out of whole muscle meat--never from ground beef.  What do you do to keep it together like, well, jerky
> 
> Gary


Here ya go:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/81528/sighted-in-my-jerky-gun-today

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82534/nesco-jerky-works-jerky-gun-tutorial-w-gun-view

Those are a handy tool to have around...they make a bigger model, too. There's a large one called the jerky cannon for big batches...could also be used for stuffing sausage links, etc.

Eric


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Eric

I checked out those two links.  Great tutorials.  Now I understand.  Gotta get one of those.  Thanks a bunch

Gary


----------



## forluvofsmoke

You're welcome, Gary.

Another jerky thread you may find interesting (from my sig line) for thick sliced whole muscle jerky that I smoked and dried in the Vault:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-steak-jerky-from-bottom-round-in-sv24-q-view

I haven't made jerky very much lately, but just got a Nesco FD-75PR dehydrator...bought it to dry my own dry rub ingredients...thinkin' about trying some in the smoke, then finished in the dehydrator...thing is, I usually do batch sizes ranging from 8-12lbs and have done 14lbs in one shot...won't fit this dehydrator, but I could down-size, I guess...LOL!!!

Have fun, and keep your smoker(s) warm and happy!!!

Eric


----------



## bigbuck

so I tried this recipe, flavor was spot on! butt.......... mine came out a little salty I used 3 pounds of muscle meat and 3 tbs MTQ and only 3/4 cup water,do I need to add 3/4 cup of water for each pound of meat to dilute salty content,other than that this recipe is awsome!!!!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Glad you like the flavor! It is a big hit around here.

I doubt that using a bit more water will reduce the sodium in the meat..at least not enough to notice the difference by taste. Osmosis will equalize the sodium throughout the meat during curing, and unless you use enough water to keep it from soaking into the meat, it won't make any difference3 at all in the sodium content when finished. MTQ will give a salty finished product, which is better for longer storage, if dried properly. If you want to use MTQ, but also want less salt, try soaking the cured meat in ice-water for 30-45 minutes to pull some salt out of the meat...drain and pat dry, then smoke and dry. This may remove some of the flavoring from the wet-cure process, compared to how I used to do mine, as I didn't even rinse before smoking and drying. There should still be plenty of flavor to go around, though, but the sodium content should be noticeably decreased. If you wanted to boost the flavor after soaking in ice-water, you could toss the meat batch in a small amount of seasoning again before smoking/drying. Hope that helps on your next round.

Eric


----------



## bigbuck

do I nee 3/4 cup water for each pound of meat?the recipe at top of page does not specify that,it just says 3/4 cup of water

thanks for the help

bill


----------



## forluvofsmoke

The recipe is for a 3lb batch, so 1/4 cup water per pound of sliced jerky meat.

EDIT: sorry, I re-read some of my earlier posts and found typo's...I did mention 3/4 cup water per pound, it should 1/4 cup water per pound.

Eric


----------



## mathman

I'll be making this on Wednesday. My AMNPS should be in on Tuesday. I'm starting marinade today. 

I never liked the soy sauce flavor in bought jerky. Hope this just taste like pepper hot salty jerky.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

MathMan said:


> I'll be making this on Wednesday. My AMNPS should be in on Tuesday. I'm starting marinade today.
> 
> I never liked the soy sauce flavor in bought jerky. *Hope this just taste like pepper hot salty jerky*.


I believe you will find the hot recipe (with cayenne) to be exactly what you're looking for. Try not to eat too much of it at one time, as you may find yourself boosting the dairy industry a bit more then you'd like...if you know what I mean. My family and friends find it to be quite hot, as others here on SMF have, as well. It does sneak up on you after a couple of bites, so don't be ashamed if you find yourself wiping the sweat off your brow...LOL!!!

Have fun with jerky smoke!!!

Eric


----------



## mathman

Started it at 7 pm today. Filled my AMNPS with hickory. It's smoking at 113 degrees now. 

Love my maverick thermometer. It's sitting right by my alarm clock.

 I'm going to do smoke the whole time. I want tons of smoke flavor.

Hope it's great!!!


----------



## crazymoon

MM,How did it come out?


----------



## mathman

It's still smoking. I'm not home yet.


----------



## mathman

I checked it when I got home and it was at 113 degrees. I guess I didn't light my AMNPS well enough because it never burned. And there was mold all over the meat.

I guess the temperature should have been higher? 

I thought that if you use cure then it won't mold. 

Hard day at work today and then I came home to ruined meat.

I just left it in there and went inside and relaxed. 

I'll clean it out Saturday evening.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Ouch, no smoke...

...mold formed in one day...doesn't seem right. Did it turn a white/grey color all over? Maybe there's a lot of spores in the air in your location right now, but that's never happened to me around here. I guess it is a possibility with having under 120* chamber temp for such a long period of time, along with no smoke for surface preservation of the meat...I know smoke has anti-bacterial properties, but I'm not 100% sure about it's ability to inhibit mold growth. My longest jerky smoke and drying (pepper-steak jerky, if I recall) was probably 16-17 hours...started low around 120*, slowly bumping it up, and it was finished @ 160* chamber temp for the last few hours.

Anyway, cure additives don't retard mold growth...it just kills bacteria before the meat is smoked and dried, or cooked. If properly dried and stored, jerky can be kept for quite a while before mold will form on it. The commercially processed jerky has chemical additives to retard mold growth in specific...that's why when it's left closed with the original processing seal on the package intact, it seems to have an eternal shelf-life. Mold is what will destroy your jerky.

Keep trying and don't throw in the towel. The AMNPS does have some niches...it doesn't like high humidity or the pellets won't continue to smolder, but there are ways to correct that. Also, be sure you have good air flow to feed the pellets...in the MES, many folks slide the chip loader open part-way to allow air in for the pellets,

Check HERE in the smoking gadgets section for threads on issues and fixes with the AMNPS. There are some pretty good tricks that have been shared there. I have a small AMNPS, and a prototype AMNTS that Todd sent me back in the day for testing. The pellets can be finicky if conditions are less than favorable. If you remember nothing else about the AMNPS, do remember these three things: high temps will cause the pellets to burn rapidly: and low air flow or low oxygen (from the combustion of a solid fuel or propane fire) to the AMNPS and or high humidity will kill the pellets (high moisture content in the pellets makes for frustration when lighting, as well...nuke (microwave) the pellets to dry them if you have to). The environment your pellets are stored in does matter. Lastly, be sure your smoke source is functioning properly before you leave it unattended for any long period of time.

Man, wish you could have tasted this jerky...it will be worth a second try once you get the AMNPS to smoke for you in your MES.

Stay with it!!!

Eric


----------



## mathman

Thanks very much. I'll check that info out. 

It's been extremely humid, light rain, heavy fog, cold and no wind. The smoker had condensation in it when I opened it.

I've had a horrible time with this smoker and it's been my fault. I've been trying my own things and I'm not good enough to do that. I need to do recipes and instructions.


Next time I will do a higher temp, dry the pellets, and check it some until I figure it out.


----------



## bjamm

I bought this   it is Cure salt #1.

How much would I substitute into this recipe


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Hi, bjamm-

It should have the recommended quantity on the package instructions. Any curing additive recommendations should be followed closely for obtaining the best overall results, and a safe finished product. I zoomed in on the photo from your link and it states (for small batches) 1 tsp per 5lbs of meat, or slightly less than 1/4 tsp per 1 lb of meat, as well as 25 and 100lb batch measurements.

Hope that gets you started down the curing path.

Eric


----------



## whitefish

Could someone tell me where I can get or order Cure #1 and Cure #2 and how they differ from Tender Quick when making jerky.  Thanks.


----------



## daveomak

Michlitch, Butcher & Packer, The Sausage Maker, Amazon.....


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/prague-powder-1-vs-prague-powder-2


MORTON TENDER QUICK and MORTON SUGAR CURE

NOTE: Morton Tender Quick is not a meat tenderizer, or should either be used as a seasoning. These two premixes are essentially the same, and can be used interchangeably. Both are considered fast cures. The difference between the two is that the Sugar Cure has added dextrose and a packet of spice mix. They both contain a combination of high grade salt, sugar, plus both sodium nitrate (.5%) and sodium nitrite (.5%). 

 Like cure #1, these premix cures have been developed as a cure for meat, poultry, game, fish and sausage that require short curing times, and will be fully cooked. They are NOT interchangeable with cure #1; they measure differently. Unlike cure #1, you don't use any additional salt when making sausage.

NOTE: Morton Tender Quick is not a meat tenderizer, and the Sugar cures are not seasonings. These are cures that only should be used in recipes calling for curing meat fish, and poultry. They can be used in recipes that call for cure #1, but because they are measured differently and the salt they contain, they are not directly interchangeable with cure #1, or cure #2, saltpeter or Morton Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure.


----------



## whitefish

When curing jerky using this recipe or a marinade with tender quick, is it necessary to rinse off the marinade or the tender quick after the curing process has been completed?  Most of the recipes in this forum do not seem to require rinsing off the curing seasoning before placing on the smoker.


----------



## daveomak

Whitefish said:


> When curing jerky using this recipe or a marinade with tender quick, is it necessary to rinse off the marinade or the tender quick after the curing process has been completed?  Most of the recipes in this forum do not seem to require rinsing off the curing seasoning before placing on the smoker.




Is there a particular reason for requiring rinsing....


----------



## whitefish

Not really. Just want to make sure it's OK to consume all that Tender Quick. Also, if I rinse, it will wash off all the pepper and seasoning. I've not used TQ before and just thrown the meat on the smoker right out of the marinate container.


----------

